# PLease ID this plant



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

Collected long time but not know well what is this, just take picture the flower yesterday so need your help to ID, thanks





In my tank
URL=http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2637188930102609000xUTlqu]







[/URL]


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I was expecting to see a picture of the unknown plant in your tank, rather than a little plastic man. Does this unknown plant grow when it is submersed?


----------



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

Fixed the picture. Anyone help please?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Flower/inflorescence closeup please. In fact, more closeups of all parts of the emersed plant. I doubt we can get a species ID from it, but that will still help.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

How well is it growing submersed? If it grows well and can be propagated while submersed, this plant may be a significant new addition to the list of aquarium plants.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

What country was it collected in? Looks new to the hobby.

I think this is the submersed picture HeyPK


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

The emersed form looks rather pubescent (hairy) in the photo - does it have a soft fuzzy texture or is it more thorny/bristly? Any idea if the flower is just a bud or in full bloom?

The flower reminds me of a clover, but it's obviously not that. Total shot in the dark here, and I'm probably wrong, but if it's more thorny than fuzzy, then maybe something out of the family Dipsacaceae? I do agree that more photos and better details are needed before anyone can narrow it down with any degree of certainty.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Is it growing well while submersed? Is it growing rapidly or slowly? Does it need a lot of light? Can it be propagated from cuttings?


----------

